# Chippewa Valley Retriever Club AKC Owner/Handler Qualifying Stake and Hunting Test:



## greyghost (Jun 11, 2004)

Chippewa Valley Retriever Club will be hosting an AKC Field Trial Owner/Handler Qualifying Stake and AKC Hunting Test July 17,18 and 19/2009. Information on Entry-Express.


----------



## Kevin WI (Mar 14, 2003)

Planning on attending the O/H Qual.


----------



## greyghost (Jun 11, 2004)

Update:

We will have a photographer available on the grounds taking pictures of handlers and participating dogs. 

Pictures can be purchased at the photographers website: http://berning.shutterbugstorefront.com

Ordering is easy and fast.

Hope to see you!


----------



## Black Cloud (Nov 11, 2005)

Great Idea!


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

I want to Thank CVRC for putting on the HT. 

I voulentered(sp?) on Sunday and was put to work for the SH test both series of land and water(I was placing the blind on the land series and tossing the dead one on the water series). I had fun and learned a bunch too...

thanks again, and I hope to be able to do it again. 

Troy

PS Who was the pro with the huge trailer and the person with the "WIDOGS" liscence plate?


----------



## greyghost (Jun 11, 2004)

Troy,

Thanks for helping out. Was nice to meet you and really appreciate your coming out to give us a hand. 
Ray Shanks,from Georgia, owns the big dog rig, a great guy and true southern gentleman. Not sure about WIDOGS, but John would know for sure. 

Thanks again Troy!

Pete


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Results???????????
Sue


----------



## 24116 (May 8, 2004)

a camera was left in my pole barn. u can reach me at 715-772-3411


----------



## dcr (May 31, 2006)

Results from the Qual


1st. Bob Walker --- Booker (way to go BOB!!)
2nd. Bob Cusick
3rd. Chuck Meyer--
4th. Ray Shanks

RJ - Bruce Mtn - Woody
Jam Bill Domeier --- TJ 

2 other Jams (sorry guys) 


Best I can do off memory


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Way to go, Bill, not bad for that young pup and chocolate to boot.


----------



## dcr (May 31, 2006)

Thanks Kim,


----------



## Black Cloud (Nov 11, 2005)

OH - Q
1st #21 Bob Walker
2nd #11 Robert Cusik
3rd #29 Chuck Meyer
4th #6 Ray Shanks
RJ #4 Bruce Mountain
Jams
#2 Bill Domeier
#15 Terry Plagman
#23 Scott Robbie

Master Pass (Handler listed)
#2 Rick Winnie
#3 Bruce Mountain
#8 Bill Berning
#12 Ray Shanks
#15 Ray Shanks
#20 Ray Shanks
#21 Don DeZurik
#24 Ray Shanks
#25 Bruce Mountain
#26 Rick Winnie
#29 Tim Springer
#31 Stewart Dietz
#36 Jon Kleppen
#37 Ray Shanks
#38 Thomas McMorrow
#45 Ray Shanks
#46 Tim Springer
#47 Troy Tilleras


----------



## Black Cloud (Nov 11, 2005)

More sorry only dog #'s
Jun Sat - 11 Dogs 
#2 
#4
#6
#9
#12
#14
#15
#17
#18
#19
#20

Senior - 11 Dogs
#1
#6
#9
#13
#14
#15
#18
#27
#29
#30
#32

Junior Sunday - 15 Dogs
#1
#2
#5
#6
#7
#9
#10
#11
#13
#14
#16
#18
#20
#21
#23


----------

